# edbrowse forums usage



## ldgc (Jan 21, 2019)

Hello daemons 
It seems that www/edbrowse has minimal javascript support.
Is it possible to view forums's posts and reply to them with it?


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Jan 21, 2019)

EDIT: I disabled JS completely and was able to log in and post.


----------

